# Nightmare On Elm Street Part 3 Freddy Costume



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

That's cool. I like the 80s Freddy mask, though.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Neat. Kind of ironic that there is a kid running around in the background of the one picture; Freddy is slacking...


----------



## Billy Effner (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah, that's my son in the background. He's gonna be a little horror and Halloween fan too. He loves watching all my life size figures and for some reason Freddy's hat lol.


----------

